# Vídeos de convoys rusos totalmente aniquilados +18 (CADÁVERES REVENTADOS)



## Pinovski (26 Feb 2022)

NSFW: El video gráfico muestra las secuelas del convoy de las fuerzas chechenas Kadyrovtsy respaldadas por Rusia que fue destruido por las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en una emboscada.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (26 Feb 2022)

En el primero son ucranianos que han encontrado a chechenos rusos totalmente destrozados, y se preguntan que ha pasado. Curioso, ni ellos mismos lo saben.

¿Sabotaje interno?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Feb 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> En el primero son ucranianos que han encontrado a chechenos rusos totalmente destrozados, y se preguntan que ha pasado. Curioso, ni ellos mismos lo saben.
> 
> ¿Sabotaje interno?



DRONES TURCOS el paleto debio llamar a erdogan que anda ansioso de divisas


----------



## Tupper (26 Feb 2022)

¿Pero no era que las mujeres ucranianas los iban a recibir con los brazos abiertos y con flores?
Que malo es ver tanta propaganda de RT.


----------



## Hrodrich (26 Feb 2022)

Así van a acabar todos los follacabras de las republiquetas paco de mierda del Cáucaso y sus palmeros como no se vayan a tomar por culo a su terruño de mierda y dejen de invadir Europa.


----------



## Sunwukung (26 Feb 2022)

Que algún burbujo en Ucrania informe, si es que hay alguno.


----------



## Slurms MacKenzie (26 Feb 2022)

Mohameds chechenos calcinados. Me NVTRE


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Feb 2022)

aqui el AWACS dando vueltas por Polonia






Puede cubrir toda ucrania con su radar...


----------



## Lma0Zedong (26 Feb 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> En el primero son ucranianos que han encontrado a chechenos rusos totalmente destrozados, y se preguntan que ha pasado. Curioso, ni ellos mismos lo saben.
> 
> ¿Sabotaje interno?



Seguramente estén los Bayraktar TB2 dando pollazos con los MAM-L


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Feb 2022)

siendo serios. lo mas seguro es que esto acabe como lo de finlandia..rusia sufriendo bajas enormes pero al final los fineses se quedaron sin municion....


----------



## Cui Bono (26 Feb 2022)

Alahus muertos, abono pa mi huerto. 
Debe ser una tecnología desconocida aún, les caen los pepinos del cielo sin que los ruskis los puedan defender.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Feb 2022)

veo bastantes misiles tierra tierra rusos que no explotan al impactar


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Feb 2022)

sera el suelo que esta congelado?


----------



## Cui Bono (26 Feb 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> siendo serios. lo mas seguro es que esto acabe como lo de finlandia..rusia sufriendo bajas enormes pero al final los fineses se quedaron sin municion....



Polonia dice que eso no. Está vaciando sus almacenes y dice que son un regalo.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Feb 2022)

otro


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Feb 2022)




----------



## Salteador de Caminos (26 Feb 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> siendo serios. lo mas seguro es que esto acabe como lo de finlandia..rusia sufriendo bajas enormes pero al final los fineses se quedaron sin municion....



La conocida táctica rusa de agotar al enemigo con sus propias bajas


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Feb 2022)

y otro https://pbs.twimg.com/media/FMhvi9oXEAgsy21?format=jpg&name=small


----------



## Nicors (26 Feb 2022)

Bastante que me alegro, no obstante los hijoputas moros ahora están de sus 7 chortinas en el paraíso ala.

Bien los rusos se han adentrado en la boca del lobo, y los dientes son los javelin y drones.

Viva Ucrania libre!


----------



## usuario baneado (26 Feb 2022)

Pues bien que se oye ese snackbar del que graba. Ukromudslims


----------



## Lma0Zedong (26 Feb 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> veo bastantes misiles tierra tierra rusos que no explotan al impactar



Eso de la imágen es un 9M55K, es munición de racimo: se abre en el aire y luego caen a tierra varias de las partes por separado, que es lo que ves en esas fotos que pones.


Aquí una infografía de las partes del misil que caen al suelo:









Lo que va dentro son submuniciones 9N235 como esta, que es lo que realmente explota:


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Feb 2022)

pues tampoco veo que haya soltado suracimo porque la camara esta intacta y no se ven agujeros d metralla


----------



## 917 (26 Feb 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> La conocida táctica rusa de agotar al enemigo con sus propias bajas



Eso lo podía hacer Stalin. Putin, no.


----------



## Omaita (26 Feb 2022)

Las bombas de racimo no estaban ya prohibidas?


----------



## Lma0Zedong (26 Feb 2022)

Omaita dijo:


> Las bombas de racimo no estaban ya prohibidas?



Sí, pero Rusia las usa, les da igual. Las han utilizado de forma extensa en Siria estos años de atrás.


----------



## Casino (26 Feb 2022)

Omaita dijo:


> Las bombas de racimo no estaban ya prohibidas?




Ni Ucrania ni Rusia han suscrito el acuerdo de eliminación de bombas de racimo.

Saludos.


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (26 Feb 2022)

Hay peña que a estas alturas aún no se ha enterado que todos los vehículos con la z son ukros que querían cambiar de bando. Tropas rusas te diría que aún no han pisado suelo ukraniano. Putin no es un aficionado.


----------



## Vilux (26 Feb 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> veo bastantes misiles tierra tierra rusos que no explotan al impactar



Ni siquera levantan tierra. Las paredes de la casa a 1m de distancia y perfectamente limpias, sin salpicaduras.

Parece que lo hubiesen plantado ahí con técnicas de horticultura.

Me juego a que la casita es una escuela.

Me recuerda a lo ya visto en Azerbayán.


----------



## Chino Negro (26 Feb 2022)

Son pro-rusos contra ucranianos


----------



## machote hispano (26 Feb 2022)

Probesitos chechenos.


----------



## keylargof (26 Feb 2022)

Me produce gran alegría ver a escoria ruso-follacabras chechena bien reventada


----------



## Al-paquia (26 Feb 2022)

Ese material es de ayer o antes de ayer y de cosas diferentes.


----------



## FernandoIII (26 Feb 2022)

Diomedes Tidida dijo:


> Hay peña que a estas alturas aún no se ha enterado que todos los vehículos con la z son ukros que querían cambiar de bando. Tropas rusas te diría que aún no han pisado suelo ukraniano. Putin no es un aficionado.



La Horda tiene un ejercito cutre Paco de mierda porque un país sin una base industrial no puede tener un ejercito serio. Me daría más miedo el ejercito de Erdogan que el de la HORDA DE ORO si no fuera por las armas nucleares que los hijos de la gran puta de los rojos le regalaron a la URSS


----------



## NIKK (26 Feb 2022)

Ni un puto avión derribado, ni un puto elicóptero derribado, ni una puta columna atacada.... hijos de puta, todo es mentira, cabrones, falsos hijos de judas. No me digáis que con la tecnología que hay (un puto móvil graba) y ni un avión cayendo, ni una sola columna siendo atacada ni nada de nada. Esta guerra es una quedada. Se están quedando con nosotros, occidente nos quiere hacer creer que se está produciendo una masacre y lo mas que pone antonia3 es un corte de un videojuego.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (26 Feb 2022)

Me alegro de que vayan con Mahoma los chechenos.


----------



## alas97 (26 Feb 2022)

se pensaron que iban a rajar gargantas fáciles y violar ucras, pero se presentaron ya ante ala con el peazo de misil en el melón.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (26 Feb 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> Ni siquera levantan tierra. Las paredes de la casa a 1m de distancia y perfectamente limpias, sin salpicaduras.
> 
> Parece que lo hubiesen plantado ahí con técnicas de horticultura.
> 
> ...








Vídeos de convoys rusos totalmente aniquilados +18 (CADÁVERES REVENTADOS)







www.burbuja.info








NIKK dijo:


> Ni un puto avión derribado, ni un puto elicóptero derribado, ni una puta columna atacada.... hijos de puta, todo es mentira, cabrones, falsos hijos de judas. No me digáis que con la tecnología que hay (un puto móvil graba) y ni un avión cayendo, ni una sola columna siendo atacada ni nada de nada. Esta guerra es una quedada. Se están quedando con nosotros, occidente nos quiere hacer creer que se está produciendo una masacre y lo mas que pone antonia3 es un corte de un videojuego.











Attack On Europe: Documenting Russian Equipment Losses During The 2022 Russian Invasion Of Ukraine







www.oryxspioenkop.com


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (26 Feb 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> Ni siquera levantan tierra. Las paredes de la casa a 1m de distancia y perfectamente limpias, sin salpicaduras.
> 
> Parece que lo hubiesen plantado ahí con técnicas de horticultura.
> 
> ...



Muy conveniente. Un misil de racimo, clavado en el suelo, intacto, para que los mass mierda cuenten al mundo la barbarie que los Rusos pretendían hacer. Seguro que está en las puertas de un jardín de infancia.
Los iraquíes supuestamente sacaban a los bebés kuwaitíes de las incubadoras y los aberronchaban contra el suelo. A ver los Rusos de qué son capaces.


----------



## Ungaunga (26 Feb 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> aqui el AWACS dando vueltas por Polonia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es que lo estoy viendo: AWACS en Polonia localizando los convoyes rusos, personal auxiliar ucro haciendo despegar drones desde tramos de carreteta en Leópolis, pilotos NATO dirigiendo los drones desde Rumanía a través de redes de alta velocidad y comunicándose con el dron por la red móvil ucraniana. Confirman a través de un Twitter de un señor que cuelga un vídeo de unos tanques en su pueblo.

3 horas más tarde una patrulla ucraniana encuentra un convoy destruido sin tener ni idea de quién lo ha hecho.


----------



## YoSoyTuPaco (26 Feb 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> veo bastantes misiles tierra tierra rusos que no explotan al impactar



Alguno en zona residencial


----------



## El gostoso (26 Feb 2022)

Joder que cutre y falso todo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Feb 2022)

NIKK dijo:


> Ni un puto avión derribado, ni un puto elicóptero derribado, ni una puta columna atacada.... hijos de puta, todo es mentira, cabrones, falsos hijos de judas. No me digáis que con la tecnología que hay (un puto móvil graba) y ni un avión cayendo, ni una sola columna siendo atacada ni nada de nada. Esta guerra es una quedada. Se están quedando con nosotros, occidente nos quiere hacer creer que se está produciendo una masacre y lo mas que pone antonia3 es un corte de un videojuego.



mira un mi 24 ruso derribado


----------



## Vilux (26 Feb 2022)

Ungaunga dijo:


> Es que lo estoy viendo: AWACS en Polonia localizando los convoyes rusos, personal auxiliar ucro haciendo despegar drones desde tramos de carreteta en Leópolis, pilotos NATO dirigiendo los drones desde Rumanía a través de redes de alta velocidad y comunicándose con el dron por la red móvil ucraniana. Confirman a través de un Twitter de un señor que cuelga un vídeo de unos tanques en su pueblo.
> 
> 3 horas más tarde una patrulla ucraniana encuentra un convoy destruido sin tener ni idea de quién lo ha hecho.



Pues qué qiueres que te diga. Hasta los ucros estan confundidos cuando observan desde cerca que ... _coño! estos no parecen rusos!_

La propaganda tontánica: *Otro convoy ruso destruido cerca de Kharkv*



La realidad en el minuto 0:55 del vídeo. Comenta el conductor:

*"Только я не могу понять, это не российские"*

Trad: _Pero no lo entiendo, *estos no son rusos.*_

Fuego amigo?


----------



## djvan (26 Feb 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


>



no se ve bien en el movil.. que son? Misiles que no estallan?


----------



## Perroviolin (26 Feb 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Bastante que me alegro, no obstante los hijoputas moros ahora están de sus 7 chortinas en el paraíso ala.
> 
> Bien los rusos se han adentrado en la boca del lobo, y los dientes son los javelin y drones.
> 
> Viva Ucrania libre!



Ukrania era libre? Primera noticia pense qie era una demofracia de estas colilleras q acostumbramos en occidente con sus pedofilos en el poder... 




NIKK dijo:


> Ni un puto avión derribado, ni un puto elicóptero derribado, ni una puta columna atacada.... hijos de puta, todo es mentira, cabrones, falsos hijos de judas. No me digáis que con la tecnología que hay (un puto móvil graba) y ni un avión cayendo, ni una sola columna siendo atacada ni nada de nada. Esta guerra es una quedada. Se están quedando con nosotros, occidente nos quiere hacer creer que se está produciendo una masacre y lo mas que pone antonia3 es un corte de un videojuego.



Te voy a upear el mensaje para no tener q escribir lo mismo.. Es el puto covid dos.... Deshhcarado amen de que esa info ya lleva en la palestra un buen rato.... Q la tercera guerra mundial va a ser un fake de colegas q finjen estar enfrentados... 
Lo importante es gastar musculo que las bombas cogen polvo y el sobrestock hace que bajen de precio y esa industria co trolada por el cartel no son tontow y saben q ace falta pumpum to el rato q si no pierden y el terror.... Argamasa q mantiene todo esto funcionando...


----------



## LA CERDA MALHERIDA (26 Feb 2022)

Slurms MacKenzie dijo:


> Mohameds chechenos calcinados. Me NVTRE



No se si me equivoco pero en el 00:04 yo escucho un "Allahu Akbar".


----------



## silenus (26 Feb 2022)

La parlamentaria ucraniana Kira Rudik: "Vienen más sorpresas para el ejército de Putin"


La parlamentaria ucraniana Kira Rudik ha señalado que "habrá sorpresas para el ejército del presidente Vladimir Putin




okdiario.com


----------



## Lma0Zedong (26 Feb 2022)

djvan dijo:


> no se ve bien en el movil.. que son? Misiles que no estallan?








Vídeos de convoys rusos totalmente aniquilados +18 (CADÁVERES REVENTADOS)







www.burbuja.info


----------



## NIKK (26 Feb 2022)

YoSoyTuPaco dijo:


> Alguno en zona residencial



Y tu vas y te lo crees. Eso parece la puerta de una estación de tren abandonada, además no sabes la fecha de esa foto. ¿Has visto en directo algo? mira que hay reporteros, pero nada, todo fotos, no veas el photosop lo que da de sí.


----------



## silenus (26 Feb 2022)

Finales de 2021:









Ucrania enfada a Rusia al comprar drones turcos y quiere hacerse con más. – Galaxia Militar


Turquía ha vendido a Ucrania una cantidad significativamente mayor de los drones armados que han provocado el rechazo de Rusia de lo que se había revelado anteriormente, y se están preparando más acuerdos.




galaxiamilitar.es


----------



## Ungaunga (26 Feb 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> Pues qué qiueres que te diga. Hasta los ucros estan confundidos cuando observan desde cerca que ... _coño! estos no parecen rusos!_
> 
> La propaganda tontánica: *Otro convoy ruso destruido cerca de Kharkv*
> 
> ...



O los rusos han metido unos zambombazos a un convoy ucraniano. Petardos tienen todos y Supermán es sólo un cómic.


----------



## cebollin-o (26 Feb 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> veo bastantes misiles tierra tierra rusos que no explotan al impactar



Porque eso que ves es una fase de impulsión, no la cabeza del misil


----------



## NIKK (26 Feb 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> mira un mi 24 ruso derribado



¿Eso donde ha sido? ¿cuando? ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...................... cojones, que te lo ha dicho uno en el twitter    . No eres mas tonto porque el día no tiene mas horas.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (26 Feb 2022)

Como me nutre ver a los pro rusos ni siquiera poniendose de acuerdo en el hilo a la hora de poner paños calientes o explicar qué sucede

-Photoshop
-Que no, que en realidad son ucranianos desertores ()
-Que raro que las fotos no se vean en 4k
-"No son rusos, son pro rusos"

Jajajaja


----------



## HaCHa (26 Feb 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Que algún burbujo en Ucrania informe, si es que hay alguno.



Los tenemos por rusia pero están calladitos como putas.


----------



## PORRON (26 Feb 2022)

silenus dijo:


> La parlamentaria ucraniana Kira Rudik: "Vienen más sorpresas para el ejército de Putin"
> 
> 
> La parlamentaria ucraniana Kira Rudik ha señalado que "habrá sorpresas para el ejército del presidente Vladimir Putin
> ...



Les mandaran los huvecillos?


----------



## Don Redondón (26 Feb 2022)

Los ucros se están dando a si mismos,lo de la Z eran desertores como bien han dicho antes.


----------



## noseyo (26 Feb 2022)

Ungaunga dijo:


> Es que lo estoy viendo: AWACS en Polonia localizando los convoyes rusos, personal auxiliar ucro haciendo despegar drones desde tramos de carreteta en Leópolis, pilotos NATO dirigiendo los drones desde Rumanía a través de redes de alta velocidad y comunicándose con el dron por la red móvil ucraniana. Confirman a través de un Twitter de un señor que cuelga un vídeo de unos tanques en su pueblo.
> 
> 3 horas más tarde una patrulla ucraniana encuentra un convoy destruido sin tener ni idea de quién lo ha hecho.



En rumania 3 aviones de repostaje ahora mismo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Feb 2022)

NIKK dijo:


> ¿Eso donde ha sido? ¿cuando? ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...................... cojones, que te lo ha dicho uno en el twitter    . No eres mas tonto porque el día no tiene mas horas.



ahi lodicen,hoy mismo al norte de kiev...un mi 24 concretaente


----------



## NIKK (26 Feb 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> ahi lodicen,hoy mismo al norte de kiev...un mi 24 concretaente



Pero quien lo dice, subnormal ¿uno que pasaba por allí, o la prima de tu vecina que se lo dijo a su vez el panadero?


----------



## JoséBatallas (26 Feb 2022)

lo mismo pero a la inversa:

https://theworldwatch.com/devastating-footage-shows-massive-ukrainian-military-convoy-destroyed-by-russian-airstrike.htm


----------



## Amraslazar (26 Feb 2022)

Están empezando a funcionar los ataques de drones de la OTAN.

Esta guerra va a demostrar definitivamente la viabilidad de esta nueva arma.


----------



## Hermes Trismegisto (26 Feb 2022)

Estoy viendo regimientos enteros destruidos y no hay noticias de bombardeos alguno…

Y el cielo está dominado en teoría por Rusia…


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Feb 2022)

Amraslazar dijo:


> Están empezando a funcionar los ataques de drones de la OTAN.
> 
> Esta guerra va a demostrar definitivamente la viabilidad de esta nueva arma.



pues no he visto ni un solo SHILKA entre los rusos


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Feb 2022)

Hermes Trismegisto dijo:


> Estoy viendo regimientos enteros destruidos y no hay noticias de bombardeos alguno…
> 
> Y el cielo está dominado en teoría por Rusia…



rusia como mucho estara soltando 70 cazas por noche,,,para comparar un nimizt tiene 78


----------



## Hermes Trismegisto (26 Feb 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> rusia como mucho estara soltando 70 cazas por noche,,,para comparar un nimizt tiene 78



por lo que se ve los cazas están obsoletos ahora lo que se intuye son cientos de drones pequeños con misiles de alta potencia que atacan por la noche


----------



## Risitas (26 Feb 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


>



Son misiles chinos.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Feb 2022)

Hermes Trismegisto dijo:


> por lo que se ve los cazas están obsoletos ahora lo que se intuye son cientos de drones pequeños con misiles de alta potencia que atacan por la noche



normalmente hay esta cosa






y un drone es del tamaño de una avioneta para poder llevar carga de hellfires


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Feb 2022)

pero no he visto ninguno de estas cosas en ucrania


----------



## YoSoyTuPaco (26 Feb 2022)

NIKK dijo:


> Y tu vas y te lo crees. Eso parece la puerta de una estación de tren abandonada, además no sabes la fecha de esa foto. ¿Has visto en directo algo? mira que hay reporteros, pero nada, todo fotos, no veas el photosop lo que da de sí.



He dicho alguno, no ese, espabilado.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (26 Feb 2022)

Me alegro.

Ruso bueno, ruso muerto.


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (26 Feb 2022)

Ni un puto video en 1920x1080 con rusos destripados o aviones reventados... Pero sí, para grabar a un chaval que no quiere ponerse el puto bozal en el bus, hay 200 videos a 4K rulando a los 5 segundos.


----------



## NOMBRE NEUTRAL (26 Feb 2022)

Una tirita halal y para casa.



Qué puta estafa de pseudo guerrita, by the way.

No llega ni a psyop.


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (26 Feb 2022)

Por qué España no está mandando material??


----------



## ueee3 (26 Feb 2022)

¿Se ha aclarado ya quién lo ha hecho?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Feb 2022)

Porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> Por qué España no está mandando material??



porque ya estmos ocupados vendiendo bombas a arabia saudi ue paga a tocateja


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Feb 2022)

su25 impactado porun igla...recordemos los misiles guiados por calor no hacen saltar alarmas...


----------



## dabuti (26 Feb 2022)

LA PRIMERA IMAGEN ES DEL CAÚCASO.

Ni mentir sabes, FOLLAYANKIS.


----------



## Orífero (26 Feb 2022)

Eso de sacar pecho y lloriquear al mismo tiempo debe ser agotador.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (26 Feb 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> LA PRIMERA IMAGEN ES DEL CAÚCASO.
> 
> Ni mentir sabes, FOLLAYANKIS.
> Ver archivo adjunto 960026



Tiene perfecto acento ucraniano.

@Happy Mask Salesman confirme


----------



## Protos (26 Feb 2022)

La Z blanca, no era por Zelenski? ¿cómo van a ser pro-rusos?


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (26 Feb 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Tiene perfecto acento ucraniano.
> 
> @Happy Mask Salesman confirme



Confirmo, pero me suena mas a ucraniano del Este, no de la zona occidental. 

El allahu akbar que se oye es de los chechenos prisioneros.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (26 Feb 2022)

Protos dijo:


> La Z blanca, no era por Zelenski? ¿cómo van a ser pro-rusos?



Nop, es propaganda de los bots rusos










Here's what those mysterious white 'Z' markings on Russian military equipment may mean


'They’re different from what you normally see on Russian vehicles.'




taskandpurpose.com














Mysterious ‘Z’ Painted on Russian Tanks Closing in on Ukraine Border


A ‘Z’ written in the Roman, not Cyrillic, alphabet has been painted on a number of Russian military vehicles rolling towards Ukraine.




www.thedailybeast.com














Ukraine crisis: What do the mysterious ‘Z’ markings on Russian tanks mean?


Amid increasing tensions between Russia and Ukraine, tanks with mysterious 'Z' markings can be seen on the borders.




www.dnaindia.com


----------



## Cui Bono (26 Feb 2022)

Ungaunga dijo:


> Es que lo estoy viendo: AWACS en Polonia localizando los convoyes rusos, personal auxiliar ucro haciendo despegar drones desde tramos de carreteta en Leópolis, pilotos NATO dirigiendo los drones desde Rumanía a través de redes de alta velocidad y comunicándose con el dron por la red móvil ucraniana. Confirman a través de un Twitter de un señor que cuelga un vídeo de unos tanques en su pueblo.
> 
> 3 horas más tarde una patrulla ucraniana encuentra un convoy destruido sin tener ni idea de quién lo ha hecho.



La tecnología no te la cuentan. Probablemente el dron solo marca (¿laser?) el objetivo. ¿De dónde viene el pepino? A lo mejor es un regalito de los polacos, desde sus aviones, misiles guiados por laser con un alcance nunca antes visto. 

Ya estamos metidos a fondo y los rusos poniendo los cadáveres churruscados. 
Me llena de orgullo y satisfacción que los nietos de los rojos españoles estén financiando a los "fatxas" que les están dando amor a los que inventaron su ideología. Gracias PIT, Echoañicos y Moned€uro. 

Sanchinflas se debe estar descojonando del "antibelicismo" si es que alguien le ha llegado a contar algo desde la alianza.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Feb 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> La tecnología no te la cuentan. Probablemente el dron solo marca (¿laser?) el objetivo. ¿De dónde viene el pepino? A lo mejor es un regalito de los polacos, desde sus aviones, misiles guiados por laser con un alcance nunca antes visto.
> 
> Ya estamos metidos a fondo y los rusos poniendo los cadáveres churruscados.
> Me llena de orgullo y satisfacción que los nietos de los rojos españoles estén financiando a los "fatxas" que les están dando amor a los que inventaron su ideología. Gracias PIT, Echoañicos y Moned€uro.
> ...



sigue habiendo fuerza aerea ucraniana,,y aerodromos...


----------



## Palpatine (26 Feb 2022)

Musulmanes en Ucrania ?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Feb 2022)

donde estan los TU160¿?


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (26 Feb 2022)

Palpatine dijo:


> Musulmanes en Ucrania ?



Prisioneros chechenos


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (26 Feb 2022)

Rusia sigue diciendo que 0 bajas.

Grande el Khan Putin, mucho has insultado a Hitler, pero aqui estas, fracasando en tu invasion y vas a ser acusado de los mismos delitos que Adolf jajajajajaja


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (26 Feb 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Rusia sigue diciendo que 0 bajas.
> 
> Grande el Khan Putin, mucho has insultado a Hitler, pero aqui estas, fracasando en tu invasion y vas a ser acusado de los mismos delitos que Adolf jajajajajaja



Hoy han anunciado la primera baja, un soldado de Dagestan.


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (26 Feb 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Hoy han anunciado la primera baja, un soldado de Dagestan.



Ucrania miente en las cifras, pero lo del Khan Putin ya es un descojone.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Feb 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Ucrania miente en las cifras, pero lo del Khan Putin ya es un descojone.



de hecho el facebook ruso esta siendo bombardeado por esas fotos de los caidos


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Feb 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


> NSFW: El video gráfico muestra las secuelas del convoy de las fuerzas chechenas Kadyrovtsy respaldadas por Rusia que fue destruido por las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en una emboscada.




esos camiones son chatarra de desguace . Son basura de la época soviética , parecen salidos de la segunda guerra mundial


Los nuevos camiones militares tienen un diseño muy diferente. portacontenedores y armados .

Me da que es propaganda . patrañas como el coronavirus en Wuhan y tal y cual.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (26 Feb 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> esos camiones son chatarra de desguace . Son basura de la época soviética , parecen salidos de la segunda guerra mundial
> 
> 
> Los nuevos camiones militares tienen un diseño muy diferente. portacontenedores y armados .
> ...



Es que es lo que tienen realmente, mira videos del despliegue cuando aún no habían entrado, verás lo mismo


Rusia tiene material moderno, pero más bien modelos, lo que es el mayor grueso en cantidad es viejo de cojones


----------



## jepicat (26 Feb 2022)

Ungaunga dijo:


> Es que lo estoy viendo: AWACS en Polonia localizando los convoyes rusos, personal auxiliar ucro haciendo despegar drones desde tramos de carreteta en Leópolis, pilotos NATO dirigiendo los drones desde Rumanía a través de redes de alta velocidad y comunicándose con el dron por la red móvil ucraniana. Confirman a través de un Twitter de un señor que cuelga un vídeo de unos tanques en su pueblo.
> 
> 3 horas más tarde una patrulla ucraniana encuentra un convoy destruido sin tener ni idea de quién lo ha hecho.



Después de leer esto, he estado bicheanto fly radar y aparte de este avión encontré 2 aviones de reabastecimiento en vuelo dando vueltas y un avión de transporte. Curioso

Enviat des del meu M2102J20SG usant Tapatalk


----------



## Palpatine (26 Feb 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Prisioneros chechenos



Que dicen alah es grande al ver un cuerpo ruso desmenbrado ? Jojojo como os la cuelan


----------



## Maddie (27 Feb 2022)

Pero menuda mamarrachada de guerra y de gente que cree que todo lo que postean en Twitter o Instagram es real, y de hoy.

Con razón cualquier zorra les cuela lo que sea, es que no piensan, tienen la puta camara en vivo en donde se ve que no está pasando NADA, y sin embargo se creen, o prefieren creer, la información de esas "fuentes"tan fiables como el.primo del amigo que vive en Ucrania y tiene Twitter, ven que Antonia 3 ponen videos de juegos para abrir su telediarreo haciéndolo pasar como real y ven que en el Instagram hay filtros para hacerte más delgado, alto, guapo, joven y ni así captan que no está pasando nada de lo que dicen.

Penoso, son idiotas integrales, no en balde su Sanxhidad puede darse el lujo de decir que se paga menos de energía eléctrica, estos se lo creen totalmente.


----------



## Yakuza (27 Feb 2022)

Diomedes Tidida dijo:


> Hay peña que a estas alturas aún no se ha enterado que todos los vehículos con la z son ukros que querían cambiar de bando. Tropas rusas te diría que aún no han pisado suelo ukraniano. Putin no es un aficionado.



Pues yo no sé qué eso de la Z, puedes amoliar la info?


----------



## elena francis (27 Feb 2022)

Hermes Trismegisto dijo:


> Estoy viendo regimientos enteros destruidos y no hay noticias de bombardeos alguno…
> 
> Y el cielo está dominado en teoría por Rusia…


----------



## Yakuza (27 Feb 2022)

Chapa de la Buena dijo:


> Muy conveniente. Un misil de racimo, clavado en el suelo, intacto, para que los mass mierda cuenten al mundo la barbarie que los Rusos pretendían hacer. Seguro que está en las puertas de un jardín de infancia.
> Los iraquíes supuestamente sacaban a los bebés kuwaitíes de las incubadoras y los aberronchaban contra el suelo. A ver los Rusos de qué son capaces.



Repasa lo que hicieron en Chechenia y sabrás de que son capaces. Por no preguntarle a las alemanas


----------



## Ancient Warrior (27 Feb 2022)

Excelente info


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (27 Feb 2022)

Yakuza dijo:


> Repasa lo que hicieron en Chechenia y sabrás de que son capaces. Por no preguntarle a las alemanas



No sé lo que hicieron en Chechenia. Pero en Alemania de 1945 poco puedes hablar mal de los Rusos, cuando los Americanos destruyeron todas las ciudades Alemanas mediante bombardeos de saturación (Dresde no fue la única).
A pesar de que los Alemanes habían matado a 20 millones de Rusos en el frente del Este. Los Rusos no se vengaron. Sólo por esto merecen un respeto especial.


----------



## katiuss (27 Feb 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> siendo serios. lo mas seguro es que esto acabe como lo de finlandia..rusia sufriendo bajas enormes pero al final los fineses se quedaron sin municion....



A estos se les va a ir mandando Con lo que a ver qué pasa....


----------



## Mr. Frost (27 Feb 2022)

NIKK dijo:


> Ni un puto avión derribado, ni un puto elicóptero derribado, ni una puta columna atacada.... hijos de puta, todo es mentira, cabrones, falsos hijos de judas. No me digáis que con la tecnología que hay (un puto móvil graba) y ni un avión cayendo, ni una sola columna siendo atacada ni nada de nada. Esta guerra es una quedada. Se están quedando con nosotros, occidente nos quiere hacer creer que se está produciendo una masacre y lo mas que pone antonia3 es un corte de un videojuego.



Éste está poniendo ese mismo mensaje en todas partes, acabo de ver exactamente el mismo en el Twitter de laSecta Noche. O es un copia y pega que les han mandado distribuir.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Feb 2022)

La cosa es no fiarse de los mapas de colores..Ucrania es todo bosque y campo con carreteras con baches


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Feb 2022)

Hay otras fotos con las ojivas apiladas en la acera


----------



## trampantojo (27 Feb 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


> NSFW: El video gráfico muestra las secuelas del convoy de las fuerzas chechenas Kadyrovtsy respaldadas por Rusia que fue destruido por las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en una emboscada.



menudo montaje de serie B,,, fuera los becarios, queremos profesionales del cine que nos muestren "la realidá"...vaya mierda!!


----------



## siroco (27 Feb 2022)

como la OTAN haya surtido de pepinos que se disparan solos fijando el objetivo terrestre desde un avión, por ahí no entra nadie

"Tú los metes en una furgoneta y los dejas en un pajar, un tejado, unos matorrales, y solo sales para grabar el video, que yo ya...."

a onde iban los chechenos esos


----------



## Cui Bono (27 Feb 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


>



Imposible. Dice Putino que no ha muerto nadie y @Vilux en seguida te lo confirma llamándole para que salude.


----------



## Vilux (27 Feb 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Imposible. Dice Putino que no ha muerto nadie y @Vilux en seguida te lo confirma llamándole para que salude.



¿También llevaba uniforme ucraniano como los muertos rusos?


----------



## frenlib (27 Feb 2022)

Pillo hilo mítico


----------



## eL PERRO (27 Feb 2022)

Entre el javelin y el predator, el enano de mongolia esta que le revienta el puto botox de la cara


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (27 Feb 2022)

Yakuza dijo:


> Pues yo no sé qué eso de la Z, puedes amoliar la info?



Son tropas ucranianas, pero prorusas. Así que tropas rusas, como bien dice Putin, aún no han entrado.


----------



## jaimitoabogado (27 Feb 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> veo bastantes misiles tierra tierra rusos que no explotan al impactar



Yo creo que va sin relleno


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (27 Feb 2022)

Esta PODRÍA ser la razón por la que los rusos tienen tantos problemas de logística, combustible y vehículos abandonados en el medio de la nada | Burbuja.info


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Feb 2022)

He visto rusos chamuscados..pero vamos ya solo por videos las bajas blindadas rusas suman más. De 200..y más cuando los ucras han prohibido a sus soldados el uso de móviles


----------



## Conde Duckula (27 Feb 2022)

Armas y carros hackeados.
Es el problema de meterle un puto chip a todo.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Feb 2022)

Están entrando en krakov..y veo como una columna a toda hostia dispara a un monumento con un bmr en honor a no sé qué unidad pensando que es un bmr de verdad


----------



## Triyuga (27 Feb 2022)

*¡Bravo por Rusia!*





Thierry Meyssan (R).-
Hace algunas horas el ejército ruso bombardeó la parte del ejército ucraniano que está vinculada a ‎la OTAN. En 3 horas, el ejército ruso destruyó toda la defensa antiaérea ucraniana y continuará ‎su operación atacando ahora al batallón Azov y a todos los responsables nazis que ‎Estados Unidos y el Reino Unido introdujeron en el gobierno ucraniano.
Eso debería ser una buena noticia para todos pero aquí, en Francia, se está presentando esa ‎operación como una invasión contra Ucrania y como la próxima llegada del oso ruso hasta París. ‎Así que no se deje usted engañar porque hay ‎elementos muy importantes que no se mencionan. ‎
Sólo se habla de los aspectos que tienen que ver con Ucrania pero no nos explican el contexto ‎general. Y ese contexto general da la razón a Rusia, como voy a explicar para ustedes.
En octubre, Victoria Nuland, la segunda del secretario de Estado estadounidense, viajó a Rusia y, ‎en Moscú, amenazó con aplastar la economía rusa y exigió la renuncia del presidente Vladimir ‎Putin. Pero usted nunca oyó hablar de eso. Verifique en internet. Eso es muy fácil de verificar. ‎
Después, [Victoria Nuland] fue a Ucrania e introdujo a Dimitro Yarosh, un agente de la OTAN ‎muy conocido ya que fue él quien organizó –en 2007– la gran reunión de Mariupol [en Ucrania] ‎donde las organizaciones nazis europeas se aliaron con yihadistas de todas partes para ir a ‎combatir contra Rusia en Chechenia. Fue también este Dimitro Yarosh quien –en 2014– con ‎sus tropas de Sector Derecho [Pravy Sektor], organizó los hechos de la Plaza Maidan y el “cambio ‎de régimen” en Ucrania. Después fue herido, desapareció por un tiempo y ahora está de regreso. ‎
Así que [Victoria Nuland] instaló a Dimitro Yarosh como consejero especial del comandante ‎en jefe del ejército ucraniano, quien es un hombre perfectamente demócrata, un hombre normal ‎pero que ahora tiene detrás a ese personaje [Dimitro Yarosh]. Y este personaje integró el batallón ‎Azov –que es un grupo verdaderamente nazi, con insignias nazis y todo y que está dirigido por el ‎‎“Fuhrer blanco” [Andrey ‎Biletsky]– en el ejército ucraniano. ‎
Eso es una noticia que habría tenido que espantarnos a todos… pero los medios, en Francia, ‎nunca informaron sobre eso.‎..










¡Bravo por Rusia!







www.alertadigital.com


----------



## NIKK (27 Feb 2022)

Vamos a ver retrasado, ¿se ve algún misil alcanzar a ese elicóptero? o ráfagas, o algo, diría que es una avería de la propia aeronave. Resumiendo: no tienes ni puta idea de guerra y te crees todo. ¿Viste el video juego que pusieron en antonia3?     seguro lo pusiste como prueba.


----------



## NIKK (27 Feb 2022)

Hay una tia que dice ser reportera que sale en antonia3 y telecirco, creo que es uruguaya o argentina, tiene acento de por allí, el caso es que esta tia estaba emitiendo en directo desde kieb y sonaron dos explosiones, si poco se mea encima la colega    , total, que le dijeron que se largara de esa ciudad y salió echando hostias para una frontera, pues resulta que estaba relatando como su cámara (el que la graba) que era ukraniano se estaba despidiendo de su mujer e hija y hacía como que estaba en unn camino relatando la escena tan enternecedora de despedida y de fondo un camino. Resulta que se notaba que era un montaje, que lo que había detrás era una proyección y se nota sobre todo en que su silueta se desmarca del fondo y se ve que lo que tiene detrás es una proyección. En fin, unos manipuladores y mentirosos. Ahora me pregunto ¿donde está la perra de newtral? cobrando por estar callada. Ni está ni se le espera.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (27 Feb 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Esta PODRÍA ser la razón por la que los rusos tienen tantos problemas de logística, combustible y vehículos abandonados en el medio de la nada | Burbuja.info




la razón es que rusia es un país dimitri y su tecnología es una puta mierda


----------



## ecisa (27 Feb 2022)

Chapa de la Buena dijo:


> No sé lo que hicieron en Chechenia. Pero en Alemania de 1945 poco puedes hablar mal de los Rusos, cuando los Americanos destruyeron todas las ciudades Alemanas mediante bombardeos de saturación (Dresde no fue la única).
> A pesar de que los Alemanes habían matado a 20 millones de Rusos en el frente del Este. Los Rusos no se vengaron. Sólo por esto merecen un respeto especial.



Que los rusos no se vengaron ?
Cuando entraron en Alemania iban repartiendo flores y caramelos , claro.
Un poco de lectura no le vendría mal.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Feb 2022)

primer video de un drone Turco atacando las totalmente desprotegidas columnas rusas


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Feb 2022)

los turcos parace que estan un tanto idos en twitter


----------



## SolyCalma (27 Feb 2022)

Los chechenos es que segun dice la leyenda si les tiras rodajas de chorizo explotan.


----------



## CommiePig (27 Feb 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> LA PRIMERA IMAGEN ES DEL CAÚCASO.
> 
> Ni mentir sabes, FOLLAYANKIS.
> Ver archivo adjunto 960026



daputi, eres un excremento basuriento komunista


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (27 Feb 2022)

ecisa dijo:


> Que los rusos no se vengaron ?
> Cuando entraron en Alemania iban repartiendo flores y caramelos , claro.
> Un poco de lectura no le vendría mal.



Te lo he explicado bien. Los Rusos habían perdido 20 millones de hombres en la lucha contra Alemania. Y a pesar de ello, cuando entraron en Alemania no hicieron una venganza significativa.
Mientras, los USANOS, que apenas habían sufrido la guerra, cuando entraron en Alemania arrasaron todas las principales ciudades mediante bombardeos de saturación. Matando cientos de miles de civiles alemanes indefensos.
Compara el estilo de unos y otros.


----------



## ecisa (27 Feb 2022)

No hace falta que expliques nada.
Si 2 millones de violaciones entre otras " lindezas " , no es una venganza significativa ....
Con esto no estoy disculpando ni a usamos ni a ingleses...


----------



## MAESE PELMA (27 Feb 2022)

eso sí lo permiten en tuiter eh?

a que sí? la propaganda...


----------



## MAESE PELMA (27 Feb 2022)

Slurms MacKenzie dijo:


> Mohameds chechenos calcinados. Me NVTRE



veis como al final va a ser bueno? putin va a purificar europa


----------



## Chaini (27 Feb 2022)

Se me ha puesto la piel de gallina, obviamente no he entendido nada pero se nota el subidon del que relata. Mientras, aquí cuatro gilipollas debatendo si prefieren otoño, invierno, o verano. "Es que el sol quema mi cutis blanco vampirico". Este es miserable nivel de la disidencia


----------



## Hrodrich (27 Feb 2022)

Cómeme la puta polla follaputino hijo de la gran puta. Progre tu puta madre, incel.

Quítate nuestra águila imperial de tu profile y deja de emponzoñar la obra de Franco el cual te mandaría a la cuneta por follarusos y follamoros rojo de mierda hijo de puta traidor subnormal chupador de pollas de imperialismos extranjeros.

Tira al puto ignore con tu puta madre, doritero frikivirgen.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (27 Feb 2022)

Chechenos muslims de mierda calcinados.

Me nutre


----------



## Stronger (27 Feb 2022)

Chaini dijo:


> Se me ha puesto la piel de gallina, obviamente no he entendido nada pero se nota el subidon del que relata. Mientras, aquí cuatro gilipollas debatendo si prefieren otoño, invierno, o verano. "Es que el sol quema mi cutis blanco vampirico". Este es miserable nivel de la disidencia










Bigotuda malvada


----------



## Domm (27 Feb 2022)

¿Cadávere*s* en plural? Solo vi uno, opacado eso sí por el "alá acvar" checheno de rigor así que ninguna pena. Durante la WWII decían que los rusos enviaban a los conscriptos ucranianos a tender cables, desminar caminos y trabajos similares porque les daban lo mismo, para ellos no contaban ni como bajas. Supongo que lo mismo aplica a chechenos y muslims en general.


----------



## siemprelomismo (27 Feb 2022)

Dejaros de mentir, Ucrania no tiene T72 ni los BMP1 porque los perdieron todos en la guerra de hace unos años.

Ucrania ya dijo que no tenía tanques para combatir ni fuerza aérea. Solamente tenían efectivos, osea soldados. Por eso pidieron asilo en España y se lo denegaron, piensa un poco y deja de mentir.

El presidente de Ucrania ha pedido ayuda a Rusia, dejate de mentir, que eso no es así.


----------



## Akira. (27 Feb 2022)

Ese misil esta mejor pl


FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> veo bastantes misiles tierra tierra rusos que no explotan al impactar



Que bien plantado esta oye.


----------



## BogadeAriete (27 Feb 2022)

Chapa de la Buena dijo:


> Te lo he explicado bien. Los Rusos habían perdido 20 millones de hombres en la lucha contra Alemania. Y a pesar de ello, cuando entraron en Alemania no hicieron una venganza significativa.
> Mientras, los USANOS, que apenas habían sufrido la guerra, cuando entraron en Alemania arrasaron todas las principales ciudades mediante bombardeos de saturación. Matando cientos de miles de civiles alemanes indefensos.
> Compara el estilo de unos y otros.



Lee a Antony Beevor anda pedazo de burro, los rusos arrasaron con todo, violaron a millones de alemanas, deportaron a millones de prusianos... La zona oriental la dejaron como los hunos, arrasada...


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (27 Feb 2022)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> Lee a Antony Beevor anda pedazo de burro, los rusos arrasaron con todo, violseon a mi llenes de alemanas, deportaron a millones de prusianos... La zona oriental la dejaron como los hunos, arrasada...



Lo que tú digas. Porque tú lo vales.


----------



## Casino (27 Feb 2022)

Chapa de la Buena dijo:


> Lo que tú digas. Porque tú lo vales.




Al ignore, hijodeputa. 
Por marxista y por negacionista de los crímenes de guerra comunistas.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Feb 2022)

Otra jornada de blindados y hasta Tor destruidos por los drones turcos...este erdogan..y pensar que era amigo de puttin


----------



## trampantojo (27 Feb 2022)

eso es un tubo de PVC del 15 empotrado en la tierra y con aletas hechas de cartulina...todo el grupo pintado en gris de diferentes tonalidades...menuda patraña!!


----------



## zapatitos (27 Feb 2022)

trampantojo dijo:


> eso es un tubo de PVC del 15 empotrado en la tierra y con aletas hechas de cartulina...todo el grupo pintado en gris de diferentes tonalidades...menuda patraña!!




Una patraña como lo es hasta ahora todas las supuestas imágenes y videos de esta guerra.

Saludos.


----------

